# Erster Test von YAW3.5 & 0190-Warner



## Devilfrank (8 September 2002)

Eine sehr gute Beschreibung zu beiden Programmen habe ich hier gefunden:
http://www.brain-pro.de/Seiten/dialer/dialerhilfe.html
zusammengestellt von Marko Rogge

Update: Der Test ist noch einmal wiederholt worden, um genaue Ergebnisse zu dokumentieren.


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2002)

:evil: YAW3.5rc hat mir meinen Drucker Epson Stylus Color 600 lahmgelegt. Die Spoolerdatei macht da nicht mehr mit. Wieder deinstalliert war dann alles wieder i.O. - Wabash-2000


----------



## Devilfrank (20 September 2002)

Wir haben ja hier zwei ziemlich gleichstarke Programme vorgestellt. Hast Du alternativ den 0190-Warner auch mal eingesetzt?
Das würde mich interessieren.


Gruss Frank


----------



## Rabeck2 (20 September 2002)

*Test*

Hallo,

@Gast
Warum steht denn hinter dem Programmnamen von YAW 3.5 wohl RC ?
Weil es immer noch eine Testversion ist.

@DevilFrank
Aus den obigen Gründen kann man den Test noch nicht für vollnehmen,
da es von YAW 3.5 noch keine Final-Version gibt.

und Tschuess


----------



## Devilfrank (20 September 2002)

@Rabeck2
Da frage ich mich dann allerdings, warum der Release Candidate mit großem Getöse präsentiert und umfangreich zum Download angeboten wird? Als gewissenhafter Hersteller stelle ich ein derartiges Programm doch erst zur Verfügung, wenn es fertig ist. Oder soll die hilfesuchende Usergemeinde als RC-Tester verwendet werden?
Käme irgendwie auch nicht so toll. Oder?


Gruss Frank


----------



## technofreak (20 September 2002)

hi DevilFrank ,

ist doch heute üblich der Kunde als zahlender Betatester. :evil:
zwar nicht in die Taschen des Herstellers wie bei Billy Boy, 
aber beim Nichtfunktionieren , sprich geglückter Einwahl 
kanns dann schon teuer werden.  :cry: 

Gruss

WW


----------



## Devilfrank (20 September 2002)

Jepp, ist schon traurig...


----------



## Rabeck2 (21 September 2002)

Hallo,
@technofreak

Versteht mich richtig:
Der Tester hat doch die Einwahl mit ja bestätigt, wie kann er dann behaupten die Einwahl sei von YAW erlaubt worden?

@DevilFrank
Aussage der Homepage von Yaw:

<Anfang>
*Wichtiger Hinweis vorab:
Es handelt sich bei dieser Version um keine endgültige Version sondern um eine erste öffentliche Testversion - einem sogenannten Release Candidate.*
<Ende>
Vor dieser Veröffentlichung wurde ein Betatest ausgeführt.

Es grüßt
Rainer


----------



## Heiko (21 September 2002)

*Re: Test*



			
				Rabeck2 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum steht denn hinter dem Programmnamen von YAW 3.5 wohl RC ?
> Weil es immer noch eine Testversion ist.


Ein RC wird im Allgemeinen dadurch bestimmt, dass er alle Funktionen der Vollversion hat und die gröbsten Fehler beseitigt wurden. Er ist also nahe an der endgültigen Version dran.


----------



## technofreak (21 September 2002)

aha,

mit einer RC Version kann man also nur ein bißchen schwanger werden  unk:


----------



## Devilfrank (21 September 2002)

:thumb:


----------



## Heiko (21 September 2002)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> mit einer RC Version kann man also nur ein bißchen schwanger werden  unk:


*ggg*
Ich halte die Unterscheidung übrigens für sehr wichtig.
Bei einer Alphaversion sollte es durchaus im Rahmen des Möglichen sein, dass Du Dein System schrottest oder einfach garnix funktioniert.
Bei einer Beta sollte es auch noch möglich sein, dass diese bei Dir nicht funktioniert oder Auswirkungen auf andere Programme hat. Es dürfen noch Funktionen fehlen oder nicht laufen.
Ein RC sollte stabil laufen und die Funktionen erfüllen. Üblicherweise ändert sich zwischen einem RC und der final nicht mehr viel.


----------

